# Privateer 2 - Freelancer- Tachyon - Weltraum-Alternative auf aktuellem Stand der Technik



## judoka (15. März 2017)

Hallo liebe Community, 

ab dem kommenden Wochenende läuft eine neue RX 480 bei mir im System und will mit neuen Spielen versorgt werden. 

Da ich mich am iPhone an Galaxy on Fire 3 festgespielt habe, hätte ich auch auf dem Rechner mal wieder Lust auf Weltraum. Die besten Erinnerungen habe ich an Privateer 2, das würde ich ja gerne mal in einer aktuellen Fassung spielen. X:Rebirth habe ich ganz kurz probiert, fühlte sich nicht gut an, Starpoint Gemini 2 habe ich länger versucht, ist aber halt ein anderer Ansatz. Wenn ich die Tests richtig gelesen haben, sind NMS und Elite Dangerous auch nicht das, was ich suche. Muss ich zwingend auf Star Citizen warten und bis dahin in der Alpha rumfliegen oder gibt es Alternativen? Ich will auf neue Flieger und Laser sparen, Dogfights, Handel und Aufträge.... wie früher.... 

Danke für eure Vorschläge!


----------



## Peter Bathge (15. März 2017)

Freespace Open

Ist zwar ein altes Spiel, sieht dank Mods aber grandios aus und du hast das fantastische Freespace nicht in deiner Aufzählung genannt. Ich kann es nur empfehlen!
Allerdings geht's hier nur um den Kampf, du kannst dich nicht als Händler verdingen, einfach mal einen anderen Sektor abseits der Story erforschen oder Nebenmissionen erfüllen.

Da gibt's als aktuelle Alternative neben Elite: Dangerous eigentlich nur noch Rebel Galaxy. Hat aber keine dreidimensionale Ebene und du bist auch nicht im Cockpit unterwegs. Bei allem anderen kommt es Freelancer aber sehr nahe.


----------



## McDrake (15. März 2017)

Naja... was war denn an Privateer so cool?
Habs letztens mal wieder gespielt.
Es war in meinen Augen halt die Story, welche, wie damals üblich, cineastisch aufzogen wurde
(aus heutiger Sicht aber inzwischen "bemüht" wirkt).

Viele Games sollte man einfach nicht mehr anfassen und in schöner Erinnerung behalten 

Elite: D ist eher eine Simulation und man muss sich wirklich recht reinarbeiten.
Danach hat man eigentlich schon einiges an Auswahl an Missionen. Aber für das schnelle Spiel zwischendurch ist das Ding eigentlich nix.
Zumindest seh ich das als Vielspieler (?) des Games so.
Bis man sich ein neues Raumschiff,  leisten kann, braucht man ne Weile.
Bei den Waffen muss man halt, neben dem Geld schauen, wie das Energiemanagement ausschaut.


----------



## McDrake (15. März 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Freespace Open
> 
> Ist zwar ein altes Spiel, sieht dank Mods aber grandios aus und du hast das fantastische Freespace nicht in deiner Aufzählung genannt. Ich kann es nur empfehlen!
> Allerdings geht's hier nur um den Kampf, du kannst dich nicht als Händler verdingen, einfach mal einen anderen Sektor abseits der Story erforschen oder Nebenmissionen erfüllen.



Na aber danke!
Hab Freespace 2 in der GOG-Bibliothek. Das muss ich jetzt gleich mal testen!



> Da gibt's als aktuelle Alternative neben Elite: Dangerous eigentlich nur noch Rebel Galaxy. Hat aber keine dreidimensionale Ebene und du bist auch nicht im Cockpit unterwegs. Bei allem anderen kommt es Freelancer aber sehr nahe.



Ist auch auf meiner Wunschliste... Raumschiffporno war das Wort, das mich ansprach


----------



## Elektrostuhl (15. März 2017)

NMS und Elite Dangerous würde ich mir trotzdem anschauen. Zwar noch Early Access, aber es kann nicht schaden sich noch Everspace zu notieren.


----------



## Scholdarr (15. März 2017)

Also ich mochte immer Freelancer, obwohl das natürlich mittlerweile auch ein paar Jährchen auf dem Buckel hat.


----------



## judoka (15. März 2017)

vielen Dank für die erste Runde mit Vorschlägen! 

zweite Runde: was sind die aktuellen Favoriten bei Eingabegeräten? Gab es mal was neues an Joysticks? Oder heute nur noch Gamepad und Keyboard/Maus?


----------



## McDrake (15. März 2017)

Ich benutze für Elite den T-Flught Hotas X von Thrustmaster.
Günstig und mut vielen Funktionen. 
Aber das kommt schon stark aufs Game an.


----------



## judoka (24. April 2017)

Feedback: bin seit Tagen süchtig nach Everspace. Jetzt schon ein feines Game! Bin sehr gespannt auf die fertige Version.


----------

